# Goat hooves (Questions)



## DarkWarlock (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone know some reliable sellers, hopefully for reasonable prices too.
Or some tutorials on how to make goat hooves, for feet and hands? either or aswell.
Just any help that could help any goat suiters... Or goat crosses....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

You can have one of my fat pet goats if you come and pick it up.
:U

There's someone (possibly non-furry) who makes fantastic Faun legs that are apparently stilts.
I don't remember the name, though, sorry.


----------



## DarkWarlock (Apr 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You can have one of my fat pet goats if you come and pick it up.
> :U
> 
> There's someone (possibly non-furry) who makes fantastic Faun legs that are apparently stilts.
> I don't remember the name, though, sorry.


 
Hahah, I love goats~ Don't tempt me. XD

Hmmm, digigrade stilts, Sounds pricey though... But I can dream. XD
S'okay, I've found a few people... I'm just trying to find someone tracable to ebay or paypal, someone with credentials... -shrug- So far I have two leads... One I've gotten a reply and some priceing...
But uhhmmmm.... They're not a well known source....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

Why not try asking make-up studios who work for plays and maybe even films?
They might help you or know of people who can. (Though professional might be expensive...)


----------



## DarkWarlock (Apr 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why not try asking make-up studios who work for plays and maybe even films?
> They might help you or know of people who can. (Though professional might be expensive...)


 
I'd think so...
I might ask Salem(my friend who's a makeup artist for quite a number of things) to give me a lead or something... I mean a co-voulenteer who's a friend of hers got a dragon half suit, it's amazing! But I found the person who made it... Beastcub, they're very well known... I haven't gotten a reply back, but it's only been one day...

But aside from that, I have no other connections to professionals... I think...


----------



## Cruce (Apr 19, 2010)

MagpieBones.com Also MAgpieBones here on FurAffinity makes really awesome faun/goat legs and hoof boots. Very realistic and durable.

http://magpiebones.com/portfolio.html you can see my own down under the costuming section, the green faun legs. (third in) and some of her other hoof work.


----------



## DarkWarlock (Apr 21, 2010)

Cruce said:


> MagpieBones.com Also MAgpieBones here on FurAffinity makes really awesome faun/goat legs and hoof boots. Very realistic and durable.
> 
> http://magpiebones.com/portfolio.html you can see my own down under the costuming section, the green faun legs. (third in) and some of her other hoof work.


 
Those are really good!
Probably a tad expensive right? More than $400? :/
Anyways, I think I found a good buy...
Komickrazi... I think...
Yeah....
Now I just need to save up. :3


----------



## DArtJunkie (Apr 22, 2010)

Aaaaactually Magpie's hoof boots start at 175$, so less than half of what you expected. And they not only look gorgeous, they look _right_, anatomically, unlike many other hoof boots I've seen. Plus, she's done a lot of them, between the digdigrade paw boots and the hoof ones, so experience on her side.

(I know, because I have been lusting after a pair myself, lol!)


----------



## DarkWarlock (Apr 23, 2010)

DArtJunkie said:


> Aaaaactually Magpie's hoof boots start at 175$, so less than half of what you expected. And they not only look gorgeous, they look _right_, anatomically, unlike many other hoof boots I've seen. Plus, she's done a lot of them, between the digdigrade paw boots and the hoof ones, so experience on her side.
> 
> (I know, because I have been lusting after a pair myself, lol!)


 
OH WOW!!!
I'll look into that aswell then...
Fair enough...
I thought by the looks of them they'd be mui expensive!!! But... If they go for that much....
Wow....
The question now is:.... Does she use paypal?


----------

